# ouch!



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

back seat



















from the drivers seat










this was the result of hedge-cutting in a farmers field by contractors, flying debris, have their insurance details, but having to go through mine (not happy about), got work booked in for a lot of the coming days, but auto glass can't get a windscreen for my car until Tuesday next week, apparently :devil::devil::devil:

when i was talking to them on the phone, and he realised how unimpressed i was by that, he apparently spoke to the "Concierge dept" (really???????) and said they would try their hardest to find on before Thursday


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

i was completely face blasted with glass and "glass dust", my customer was covered in glass, if i hadn't been wearing glasses, i swear i may have had eye damage, if not blinded, glass in my hair, my jumper was full of glass, shards and the fine stuff, and to top it off, my insurance said they will put this forward to their insurance but if they don't admit to being negligent, then they won't be liable 

you couldn't make it up


----------



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

Jesus Christ dude. What the heck was the debris? 

Surely that much shards etc shouldnt be coming into the cabin?.

James.


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

Hedge? Wtf flies out of a hedge to cause this? Looks more like a piece of tree came along.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Good grief mate, that's awful 

I know it's a real pain in the bum with regard to your work, but you're fine and we'll thank goodness. Hopefully you'll manage to get the car fixed quickly. 

Push your insurance for a hire car. What will likely happen will be the other insurance company will meet all repair costs and hire car costs without admitting any liability. 

Hope you get it sorted. 

Cooks


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Do hope so, must have been a lump of tree or, worst case and long shot, bit of machinery, as it has actually punctured a small hole in it

Thank heavens for laminated windscreeens eh?


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

That's proper scary
Your adrenaline must have been off the charts at the time!


----------



## Sam534 (May 10, 2017)

Good luck with it! Sometimes luck just isn't on our side. 

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sorry to see this Bidderman but that is shocking, the main thing is that you are both fine, hope you get it sorted soon.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Glad your ok, But DAMN!! Think my seat would of ended up with brown stains having something hit it that hard.! Having a customer in your car at the time will go a long way if it comes to court proceedings, you can claim for loss of earnings as potentially its your lively hood at risk. Were police called at any time?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

DLGWRX02 said:


> Glad your ok, But DAMN!! Think my seat would of ended up with brown stains having something hit it that hard.! Having a customer in your car at the time will go a long way if it comes to court proceedings, you can claim for loss of earnings as potentially its your lively hood at risk. Were police called at any time?


I had, luckily, only 1 slight cut on forehead that drew blood, but nothing significant, and when I got home the wife insisted I rang 101 and report it, the police are interested (at the minute, but I'm sure nothing will come of it) as they said it was something to do with endangering the public or something to do with traffic


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

always cringe when i see those hedge cutters , awefull things to be using in traffic , imagine if that hit someone on a motorbike


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Christ, that could have ended a lot worse.
Glad no one was hurt.

Sent from my VFD 710 using Tapatalk


----------



## weedougall78 (Nov 4, 2017)

Bloody hell, I saw the photo first and thought you'd bounced someone off it!
glad nobody was seriously hurt


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

tried to get onto my insurance about this today about wether i can get a car for now, only to be greeted with a prerecorded message saying "due to an emergency we cannot speak to you at present......."

not impressed at moment


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)




----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That could have been a lot worse , glad you are okay. Where I live there's quite a bit of hedge cutting but they normally stop when someone is passing.


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Glad your ok and no one was hurt


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Well, have had to hire a car for now, from enterprise, asked for an Octavia and ended up with a brand new Qashqai, lol, got it for a week, screen is booked in for Friday morning, but have learned from previous experience that best paid plans and all that, lol


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

bidderman1969 said:


> asked for an Octavia and ended up with a brand new Qashqai, lol, got it for a week, screen is booked in for Friday morning,


Hm. Whatever you do, do not ask for a coffee at theirs..


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Bloody hell, that is a right mess and as you say, thank goodness for laminated screen. Glad you’re okay, but it must have been a hell of a bang.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Looks like I've been involved in a "hit and run" :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Bloody hell man, I'm glad you are ok. Those shards of glass could easily have blinded you or worse.

That was surely a piece of timber that hit the car, had it been a piece of flail, or even an actual flail it would have gone through the screen, they rotate around at incredible speeds.

I bet that went off like a bomb, happily, the man doing the cutting will have insurance for this.

Very very nasty incident that.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah, the insurance is another nightmare story………


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

That must have been scary. 

You and your passenger are legally entitled to compensation for mental/physical injury. 
You are also entitled to compensation for any losses including your car being off the road and you being unable to get an income from the car. 
You must take reasonable steps to not make the other party's costs higher than they need to be but you should not be out of pocket for this.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Nanoman said:


> That must have been scary.
> 
> You and your passenger are legally entitled to compensation for mental/physical injury.
> You are also entitled to compensation for any losses including your car being off the road and you being unable to get an income from the car.
> You must take reasonable steps to not make the other party's costs higher than they need to be but you should not be out of pocket for this.


absolutely, i don't think I'm taking the pee tbh, i have hired a car in the Octavia class, and not something like a Merc or such, had a scratch that drew a blob of blood, but again, nothing worth claiming for, loss wise, i had a few jobs booked, nothing for today, but will claim £50 for today (being Hackney carriage) the other couple of days comes to just over £300 (a London, a Lambourn, and one airport, and a couple of local), i know i will have to prove those, but they are done by email/texts, both dated evidence i believe. there is a bit of damage to the offside A pillar we saw when they went to start the windscreen replacement


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Surely health and safety exec want to know about this?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Suppose that will be down to the police?

Spoke to the company today to confirm the tractor Reg, and seemed like the chaps father runs/owns the business and he was as good as good, he couldn't have been more helpful tbh, discussing how he incident he asked if I remembered if signs were out, to which I said I'm sure there wasn't, and he said he didn't expect there was as he was in the field and not on the road, but yeah, he was like "well you've been off work and that, so get the claim in, I've now logged it in with my insurance company, so they'll sort it for you" and apologised to us as well


----------



## Marve (Jul 5, 2013)

Any chance you can get your stereo sorted at the same time it is in the garage?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Marve said:


> Any chance you can get your stereo sorted at the same time it is in the garage?


Don't know tbh


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Firstly this is terrible and I'm glad you are ok mate. Its a pain you are having to get a hire car and loose work over this .



Nanoman said:


> That must have been scary.
> 
> You and your passenger are legally entitled to compensation for mental/physical injury.
> You are also entitled to compensation for any losses including your car being off the road and you being unable to get an income from the car.
> You must take reasonable steps to not make the other party's costs higher than they need to be but you should not be out of pocket for this.


I'm going to open a can of worms with this but whilst the statement above is totally correct and you should be compensated for any loss you have suffered I don't like blame and compensation culture we are in. Surely no one is suggesing you claim for your physical or mental injury???? This is what's pushing up everyone's insurance. Before anyone jumps down my throat I'm not suggesing the person above is advising this or the op will do it. Its just an observation about modern society.

I work in hospitals and see a lot of people in with huge life changing injuries. Most of these are known to us for years but more and more of these patients are getting huge compensation pay-outs which they are fully entitled and needed but there is also so must waste. Most of these patients have case managers and they milk the system for everything they can get and more. Its not the patients fault and a lot of the time the treatment and equipment they get are totally justified but as I say this is a compensation culture and in the end its the motorist who pays when we come to renew each year and then moan at our premiums going up. If you can tell I have a real thing about this. The sad thing is as the quote above said I'm sure anyone in this situation is fully entitled to claim for the car, loss of earnings physical and psychological injury but is it really needed? Again not having a go at the OP or the quote its sad times we live in. Something like this shouldn't be seen as a way of making someone pay as that someone ends up being all of us. What should happen is the victim should be appropriately compensated and importantly steps taken to ensure the same accident cannot happen to anyone else.

OP hope you are back on the road soon without too much disruption.


----------



## pez (Jun 7, 2014)

totally with Mitch while you shouldn't be out of pocket if you have an accident, its people milking the system that increases insurance premiums, the money has to come from somewhere right.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Quite agree, I just want to be back with the car on a the road earning, at present I have no running costs as such, so personally think £50 a day is reasonable, it's less than half what I earn as a minimum


----------



## pez (Jun 7, 2014)

Bidderman i forgot to say i'm glad you and your client are OK. I thing they were cutting the bushes a bit to much as that looks like a stump hit you screen. if it was me in the car the black leather would of ended up brown 

if you think that's fair then go for it, when you say to have no running costs you still need to put fuel in, so I personally would be looking to clam closer to what you normally earn in a day.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Just don't want to look like I'm taking the pee tbh, I know on paper it's just a windscreen breakage, but I think this is at the extreme boundaries lol


----------



## willywonker (Oct 27, 2016)

Surprised your insurers, or your firm haven’t put you in touch with someone to supply a replacement cab for you so you can keep working?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

By the time I got through to them, it was one and a half days gone, so wouldn't have been worth it tbh, and I'm not sure how it would work as it was only windscreen damage as such, not really an RTA as such


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Bidder

You should really think about getting the car professionally cleaned (in not joking btw) if glass came into the cabin from the windscreen. Was there any damage to the interior of the car from the glass?

Cooks


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Bidderman is the windscreen pillar dented?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Cookies said:


> Bidder
> 
> You should really think about getting the car professionally cleaned (in not joking btw) if glass came into the cabin from the windscreen. Was there any damage to the interior of the car from the glass?
> 
> Cooks


Turns out there is damage to the top of the dash where the shards of glass came flying inward, tiny rips, just have to live with them



tmitch45 said:


> Bidderman is the windscreen pillar dented?


It is


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Just heard about a guy driving a tractor who was rear-ended by a car whilst he was on the road hedge trimming, car slammed into the back of him and he now has a broken back.

Scary.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

bidderman1969 said:


> Turns out there is damage to the top of the dash where the shards of glass came flying inward, tiny rips, just have to live with them
> 
> It is


Bidder. The dash and the pillar definitely should be part of your insurance claim, to get the dash repaired. Speak to the Insurance again and advise them that there is more damage than you first suspected. They'll arrange for an assessor to inspect the car.

Cooks


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

I don't know, at this rate they'll write it off! :lol::lol::lol:

I get a pic up later, really don't think it's worth it tbh


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Well the pillar is a def must for repairing and I would have the dash repaired if it's damaged / cut...


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Andyblue said:


> Well the pillar is a def must for repairing and I would have the dash repaired if it's damaged / cut...


If it was really noticeable stuff then I probably would


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

bidderman1969 said:


> If it was really noticeable stuff then I probably would


Fair enough 

Must add, it was nice to see the post about the conversation you had with the other people - how it should be, straight forward and get it sorted


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah he was a nice old boy, kinda old school, if he'd done something wrong, he'd put his hand up and admit it, not many of them around


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

bidderman1969 said:


> Yeah he was a nice old boy, kinda old school, if he'd done something wrong, he'd put his hand up and admit it, not many of them around


And really, that's how it should be, but you're right, less of them about...

Hope you get everything sorted


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

bidderman1969 said:


> Yeah he was a nice old boy, kinda old school, if he'd done something wrong, he'd put his hand up and admit it, not many of them around


That's good to hear and how it should be. Ill this blame culture and never admitting your wrong just makes the whole situation stressful and more expensive for all concerned.

I was involved in a small crash a few years back. I was going straight on at some traffic lights that were on green. An old guy was coming from the opposite side and waiting to turn right. Anyway for what ever reason he turned in front of me and despite hitting the brakes I glanced his rear. It pushed my bumper in and smashed the indicator. Straight away he said it was his fault and pleaded with me to avoid going via insurance. He gave me all his details which were correct as he was able to prove it. Luckily the bumper just pushed back out and I got myself a new indicator and fitted kt myself. I rang him and then posted him the invoice and within a few days he sent a cheque for the full amount. Easy and simple, no shouting or arguing he wasn't at all bothered about his old car and mine was as good as it was before. No need for insurance to be involved from either side just to inflate everyone's costs. Obviously had his details been wrong and he didn't return my calls I would have gone through the insurance but to be honest at the time and with mine being an old car I'd have been happy getting an old indicator from a scrap car.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Well, was on the road with the car for the first time today, and within an hour and a half, it has a stone chip, got to assess if it's bad enough to be filled

You couldn't make this s••t up


----------



## Sam534 (May 10, 2017)

Mate I feel for you, had something very similar, got the side resprayed, had the car 6 days and was on an a road when a branch was kicked up from the car I front of me gouging my paint to the base coat

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

bidderman1969 said:


> Well, was on the road with the car for the first time today, and within an hour and a half, it has a stone chip, got to assess if it's bad enough to be filled
> 
> You couldn't make this s••t up


Mate you've had some really rough luck recently


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Look on the bright side, 1st the stereo, then the windscreen and now a stone chip. They say things come in threes, so now you can sleep easy again. Lol


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Got the aggro of the A pillar to fix and decide on what to do about the dash, it's beginning to annoy me now


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

hard to picture the damage to the dash board top, but I've tried





































tried a video as well


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

oh, and made good use of the hire car :thumb:


----------



## Banksy40 (Sep 5, 2012)

bidderman1969 said:


> hard to picture the damage to the dash board top, but I've tried
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would get that fixed, left untouched it could lift overtime (hot/cold weather cycle we seem to have). There are companies that can repair these things, but I would just go through the insurance.

It not like you are trying to claim for damage that was there previously, this is a 100% legitimate claim and why you pay insurance.

What ever hit the A pillar could have easily come through the front or maybe even a side window.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Banksy40 said:


> I would get that fixed, left untouched it could lift overtime (hot/cold weather cycle we seem to have). There are companies that can repair these things, but I would just go through the insurance.
> 
> It not like you are trying to claim for damage that was there previously, this is a 100% legitimate claim and why you pay insurance.
> 
> What ever hit the A pillar could have easily come through the front or maybe even a side window.


i shall let their insurance guys come look at it i think, its one of those things that doesn't stop me working, so can wait rather than me pay out my pocket

I'm still miffed that i had to claim off my own windscreen insurance for it though


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

bidderman1969 said:


> i shall let their insurance guys come look at it i think, its one of those things that doesn't stop me working, so can wait rather than me pay out my pocket
> 
> I'm still miffed that i had to claim off my own windscreen insurance for it though


Surely you can get the windscreen claim back from their insurance?

Agreed any damage caused by the incident should be put right that's what insurance is for. You shouldn't loose your NCB or other monies. Hope you get it sorted soon buddy.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

I can get my excess back, but at the time it was quicker to get it done through my own windscreen insurance at the time tho


----------

